

Using Node.js in an ASP.NET MVC application with iisnode - jongalloway2
http://weblogs.asp.net/jgalloway/archive/2011/10/26/using-node-js-in-an-asp-net-mvc-application-with-iisnode.aspx

======
virmundi
My understanding is that IIS is thread based. So wouldn't using it as a
host/balancer inherently cripple Node? I mean I get the benefit of the
possible inter-op with .NET. However, I, and perhaps this is because I come
from a Java background so I make things hard, would use Node.exe, but would
have everything talk in more of an SOA manner. Node uses itself and other
tools that are good for load balancing a tool like it and .NET talks to Node
via services.

What am I missing?

~~~
stevensanderson
IIS isn't blocking any of its threads once it's handed a request off to
Node.js. IIS receives the incoming connection and proxies it via a named pipe
into the Node.exe process, so the performance and capacity is much the same as
if the requests went directly to Node.

~~~
virmundi
Thanks for the reply. It's interesting to so how MS is trying to involve
themselves in public, interesting research.

------
kogir
Wow, this is exactly what I need for a project I'm working on right now.

It's rare incredibly rare for Windows ports of *nix open source projects to be
so well integrated. It runs native code using IOCP and there exists IIS and
IIS Manager support.

This is awesome!

~~~
drmohundro
Agreed - I'm hopeful that npm can see some love on Windows as well. As more
and more utilities take advantage of node that aren't strictly web-related,
having first-class npm support on Windows will be even more helpful.

------
smhinsey
This is really interesting. I'm just getting started on a project with a lot
of web front end that's targeted at Azure. I had been planning on using
ASP.NET MVC with Razor, but I think node makes a lot more sense.

~~~
daniel_levine
you might want to check out AppHarbor as well if you're interested in
integrated with other non-MS services and also to check out the platform.

~~~
smhinsey
I actually already have a beta account and have checked it out. It looks
promising, but this is one of those political situations. I think AppHarbor
will probably end up replacing AWS as our second platform though.

------
retrovirus
Well, it takes a while but it's great to see native Windows ports of more or
less game changing projects like Node and Hadoop
([http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/10/microsoft-
makes...](http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/10/microsoft-makes-its-
move-with-hadoop-on-azure-and-windows-server.ars)). Although I guess the fact
that innovation happens ever more often in non-Microsoft land is telling
enough.

------
euroclydon
Is there a particular flavor of web socket or comet that popular with node?

~~~
cjfont
Take a look at Socket.IO

~~~
glenn_block
As cjfront is saying, Socket.IO supports Web Sockets, Flash sockets and long
polling. The nice thing is it detects the capabilities of the browser and
gracefully degrades.

------
CosmicShadow
great to finally see something like this!

